# Good breeders in Toronto and surrounding area ?



## AD87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey 

I am searching for breeders to buy my first GSD pup. 

would appreciate help from anyone who is experienced. 

I have spoken to Mo, who owns the Von Aries german shepherds in milton. 

Any reviews for him ? I am suppose to meet him tomorrow. He is charging $2500 for a pup. 

I dont want to buy from a non recommended breeder. 

Awaiting for replies anxiously.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it will be easier for people to help if they know what is the dog going to be for. sport/IPO, working (SAR or farm dog), show dog, plain pet dog. do you want a crackhead or a lazy dog?


----------



## AD87 (Jan 11, 2017)

hey, sorry for not giving details regarding what is it for. it wont be for show or working. just family pet, a loyal companion. Also with a temperment for apartment living incase i move from a house to an apartment


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

try dei Precision - has some of the nicest showlines I have met....

Dei Precision German Shepherds, Home Page

the breeder you refer to looks to be a well established one with good dogs as well.


Lee


----------



## AD87 (Jan 11, 2017)

any other inputs ? 

No one has shepherds from excellent breeders around toronto, mississauga ?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well - I am in PA and only know about dei Precision from attending SV style shows/koers in the Buffalo area....not familiar enough with the area and with showline breeders to mention anyone else - and really, only recommend breeders I have met either personally or via dogs they have bred that I know or people I actually know and respect have talked about with me.....really narrows it down. I can look at a website and understand what they are breeding - good or bad within certain parameters - but can only judge that aspect....



Lee


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, the breeder I got my girls from died in an accident two years ago. Otherwise I would have recommended him in a heartbeat. He was a good person and a great friend, as well as a respected breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wendelin Farms in Ontario have very nice working line dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Kwgsd.com 

A local breed club in Kitchener. They have recommended breeders on their site.

All breeders are personal recommendations from the club either through conversation with breeders, other owners but most are from first hand experience with dogs from these kennels.


----------



## LS69 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi there, you are asking specifically re: Von Aries in Milton and I can certainly respond. We purchased our GSD puppy from them a few months ago after looking into several breeders. We hit it off with Muhammad immediately and are beyond thrilled with the puppy he recommended for our needs. Muhammad has been nothing short of awesome and our puppy (now 5 months) turns heads wherever we go. We purchased him for property protection as we live in the country as well as for companion. He is super smart, wonderful even temperament and gorgeous colour. Even our veterinarian called us to see where we purchased him so she could refer another client to them as she was so impressed with him. She said he clearly stood out as a superior shepherd with excellent breeding which was a wonderful compliment. It is clear that Muhammad is passionate about his Shepherds and their breeding program. He is there to support and answer questions anytime. I have zero hesitation in recommending Von Aries. If I ever am in a position to purchase another GSD it will be from Von Aries in Milton without question. Hope this feedback helps.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Wendelin Farms in Ontario have very nice working line dogs


Wendelin is actually in Quebec


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a Wendelin male (15 months old) I could not be happier!


----------



## AndrewColeman86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey,
I bought a puppy from Muhammad at Von Aries and it ended up having health issues which were determined to be genetic. Would highly not recommend..


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

My WGWL, Max is from a breeder just outside of Toronto in Schomberg....Kimberhund German Shepherds. They are on Facebook. Depends what you are looking for but I am thrilled with our guy. They definitely require exercise, training and structure. 









Kimberhund German Shepherds


Kimberhund German Shepherds, Nobleton, Ontario. Отметки "Нравится": 1 300 · Обсуждают: 19 · Посетили: 4. German Shepherd Breeder




www.facebook.com


----------



## Blondiemom (Aug 3, 2020)

AD87 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am searching for breeders to buy my first GSD pup.
> 
> ...


Did you buy from VA??


----------



## Blondiemom (Aug 3, 2020)

LS69 said:


> Hi there, you are asking specifically re: Von Aries in Milton and I can certainly respond. We purchased our GSD puppy from them a few months ago after looking into several breeders. We hit it off with Muhammad immediately and are beyond thrilled with the puppy he recommended for our needs. Muhammad has been nothing short of awesome and our puppy (now 5 months) turns heads wherever we go. We purchased him for property protection as we live in the country as well as for companion. He is super smart, wonderful even temperament and gorgeous colour. Even our veterinarian called us to see where we purchased him so she could refer another client to them as she was so impressed with him. She said he clearly stood out as a superior shepherd with excellent breeding which was a wonderful compliment. It is clear that Muhammad is passionate about his Shepherds and their breeding program. He is there to support and answer questions anytime. I have zero hesitation in recommending Von Aries. If I ever am in a position to purchase another GSD it will be from Von Aries in Milton without question. Hope this feedback helps.


Did you do any training with Muhammad?


----------



## WGSD1 (Aug 10, 2020)

AndrewColeman86 said:


> Hey,
> I bought a puppy from Muhammad at Von Aries and it ended up having health issues which were determined to be genetic. Would highly not recommend..


I agree with Andrew. I would also not recommend going to Von Aries. Have tried to visit and drive down an hour to see his dogs and put down a deposit after having a look at his website. As the information and GSDs on his website are great but Muhammad himself is very very unprofessional and is a no show to several scheduled meetings. He has no regard for someone's time and is highly unresponsive via call or text. He says his dogs are this and that but I wouldn't buy his spiel. In the limited interaction there were several red flags and he did not seem serious selling the pups. He'll only waste your time and money, I'd recommend looking elsewhere.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a pup out of CarmsPack and Fraserglen. You can check out my other threads for details, but I'm very happy with him so far. He's 14 weeks.






Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders


Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.




fraserglenkennels.com





These are working line dogs, so may be more dog than you are interested in taking on. I think Valor would be incredible in an active pet home with time for regular puppy adventures and training.


----------



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I have a pup out of CarmsPack and Fraserglen. You can check out my other threads for details, but I'm very happy with him so far. He's 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live in the US or Canada? I was wondering if they ship to US at this time. If you don't mind me asking what is the price point on there puppies. Thanks


----------



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

JBug said:


> Do you live in the US or Canada? I was wondering if they ship to US at this time. If you don't mind me asking what is the price point on there puppies. Thanks


I just emailed them waiting for a response.
Thanks


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

JBug said:


> I just emailed them waiting for a response.
> Thanks


I'm in the US.

They have a truck driver that gets them across the boarder. If things look like a good match, they will work with you to get the dog.


----------



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I'm in the US.
> 
> They have a truck driver that gets them across the boarder. If things look like a good match, they will work with you to get the dog.


Thanks
They just responded. I may need to PM you if you don't mind in this journey..


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Please do. I'd be happy to take a phone call


----------



## HKYL (Dec 7, 2020)

AndrewColeman86 said:


> Hey,
> I bought a puppy from Muhammad at Von Aries and it ended up having health issues which were determined to be genetic. Would highly not recommend..


Can you elaborate on the health issues? How is your dog now, and how did Muhammad handle this when you brought it to his attention?


----------



## HKYL (Dec 7, 2020)

AndrewColeman86 said:


> Hey,
> I bought a puppy from Muhammad at Von Aries and it ended up having health issues which were determined to be genetic. Would highly not recommend..





WGSD1 said:


> I agree with Andrew. I would also not recommend going to Von Aries. Have tried to visit and drive down an hour to see his dogs and put down a deposit after having a look at his website. As the information and GSDs on his website are great but Muhammad himself is very very unprofessional and is a no show to several scheduled meetings. He has no regard for someone's time and is highly unresponsive via call or text. He says his dogs are this and that but I wouldn't buy his spiel. In the limited interaction there were several red flags and he did not seem serious selling the pups. He'll only waste your time and money, I'd recommend looking elsewhere.


I strongly agree with this post, specifically regarding the lack of professionalism and unbelievable lack of respect for someone’s time. I have personally scheduled meetings with him several times, many of which he never showed up to at all, or some two hours late with no text or call to give you a heads up. If he does show up at all, he does not acknowledge at all that he is late. Consistently makes empty promises. Talks a HUGE talk but... not sure any of it is real.


----------



## Bella Starling (Mar 2, 2021)

Blondiemom said:


> Did you do any training with Muhammad?


This is all lies


WGSD1 said:


> I agree with Andrew. I would also not recommend going to Von Aries. Have tried to visit and drive down an hour to see his dogs and put down a deposit after having a look at his website. As the information and GSDs on his website are great but Muhammad himself is very very unprofessional and is a no show to several scheduled meetings. He has no regard for someone's time and is highly unresponsive via call or text. He says his dogs are this and that but I wouldn't buy his spiel. In the limited interaction there were several red flags and he did not seem serious selling the pups. He'll only waste your time and money, I'd recommend looking elsewhere.


----------



## Bella Starling (Mar 2, 2021)

HKYL said:


> I strongly agree with this post, specifically regarding the lack of professionalism and unbelievable lack of respect for someone’s time. I have personally scheduled meetings with him several times, many of which he never showed up to at all, or some two hours late with no text or call to give you a heads up. If he does show up at all, he does not acknowledge at all that he is late. Consistently makes empty promises. Talks a HUGE talk but... not sure any of it is real.


Muhammad has been the most professional dog breeder, trainer I have ever met. We would like for you to back up any of this false information. If you have any?? My guess is your jealousy of his knowledge!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JBug said:


> I just emailed them waiting for a response.
> Thanks


What are you looking for a dog for? Do you have any experience with dogs?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a puppy from Narnia Kennels. I am happy with her. She's working line. 
Narnia kennels have a bit of a mixed reputation. I know some folks who are happy with their puppy, and others who are not. 

My girl is 16 months, no health issue, great ball drive though she can be a bit anxious, which I attribute to my faults, not hers. She's friendly with people.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, I have lived in the Toronto area my whole life, and there is NO ONE in this area I'd recommend for what you want, not even for working line dogs. 

Sorry.

My last two dogs have come from the U.S.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The original post was from 2017 and apparently gets bumped up from time to time. This time, it was bumped by someone wanting to defend a breeder some deemed questionable. In fact, they registered just to do so.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

closing...this thread is over 4yrs old and the OP no longer active.


----------

